# My New Baby....



## Jojopotato (Mar 28, 2008)

Meet T.C. another ringneck dove... I got this one from the same people I got Magnum from... It just now started eating on its own and mom/dad booted it out of the nest... Anyhow any helpful advice would be nice... I haven't had one this small before... Its in a cage of its own in another area of the house... Will be there for a month or so.... Thanks all Jojo


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

What a cutie! Congratulations.  Just keep a close eye on him to make sure that he is indeed eating on his own. It would help to weigh him if you have a scale, those just-learned-to-eat days are tricky ones sometimes! I would sprinkle seeds around the flooring of his cage; I've found this easier for them to eat at that age, even though you have the change the seeds often because of droppings. He looks like a real sweetheart.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Jojo, this is a sweet little baby, for sure. I would keep a close eye on him though because he doesn't look like he feels 100%. You may need to supplement his eating seed. Let us know if we can help.


----------



## Jojopotato (Mar 28, 2008)

Thank you both for the information... He sleeps alot that is for sure... I got him today, he/she did eat some... I sprinkled seed on the cage floor also included some soy milk soaked bread in a small dish, but he doesnt seemed interested in that... And a small dish of water with a little probiotic mixed in it... Not sure if that was necessary but figured it couldnt hurt... Also the seed was mixed with some vitamins... The liquid stuff a drop per ounce... a bit of grit was sprinkled on the floor too...

It seems awful young and very delicate... I truly appreciate any and all input/advice.... Thank you all...

Jojo


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

I remember my baby doves at that age. They were all jumping out of the nest at about that feathering level or before, chasing the parents around. If I left them in with the parents they still got fed. Sometimes dove parents get lazy about the feeding so I had to put in special seed dishes on the floor.


----------



## Jojopotato (Mar 28, 2008)

Its a bit more active today... I saw it eating some seed, and I did weigh it, he/she is about 2 ounces....

I will keep you all posted thank you...


----------



## Littlecoo (Apr 20, 2008)

G'day Jojo,
If you have other doves/pijies there I think it would help the little one to be in sight of them. I put any almost-fledglings with one of my ringneck hens (she is amazing-she will mother _anything_) But even if you keep her in a cage near your other bird/s, scatter some seed about for the youngster and the other birds...seeing others picking at the seed scatter may help her get the idea, keep an eye on her that she drinks. You may need to encourage her still yourself- I sometimes used a syringe with the plunger(and sharp of course) removed, filled with seed, rearing formula or a mix of both, tape over the end, poke a hole/slit in the tape just large enough for the baby's beak to fit and supplement feed her from that and again make sure she gets plenty to drink. 
She is such a cutie I love them when they are that age- waddling and sqweeeeeking after anything that moves


----------



## Jojopotato (Mar 28, 2008)

Thank you I will definately try the things suggested.. I appreciate your words..


----------



## Jojopotato (Mar 28, 2008)

Today I had T.C. on the floor and Magnum came to check him/her out first. The baby thought she was mom and wanted to eat.. Magnum didnt much care for that, and attacked out of fear.. Higgins the pigeon came to investigate as well, Higgins is younger than Maggie (Magnum) and he ate with the baby as well as layed on the floor about a foot from the baby.. Then baby tried to get Higgins to feed her/him, Higgins got scared and backed away and Magnum got protective, she jumped on baby and pecked. I shoed her away and Higgins came back.. He has befriended the little one, but is still a bit nervous, he doesnt care for the little one coming at him like it does when it wants to be fed. Maggie is getting better, she hangs out, but flies away when baby wants to be fed.. 

Baby has been eating better though, seeing the other two eat and drink helped..

Today I put T.C. in a bath, it was lukewarm water, but baby needed it, its bum was messed with poo. Then baby cuddled up on my chest and slept for about an hour.

Oh yeah and T.C. attempted to fly this morning, it was pretty comical, but a definate attempt.. She/he got in the crouching take off position and jumped... LOL about four inches and a small tumble was all that was accomplished..


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Sounds like an adorable feathered family you have going there! It won't be long before the little one is making successful take offs and landings! Do continue to be watchful when the birds are interacting so that nobody gets hurt.

Terry


----------



## Jojopotato (Mar 28, 2008)

TAWhatley said:


> Sounds like an adorable feathered family you have going there! It won't be long before the little one is making successful take offs and landings! Do continue to be watchful when the birds are interacting so that nobody gets hurt.
> 
> Terry



Absolutely... Safety first..


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

What a little sweetie pie!
Please share more pics...I haven't seen such a little baby dove before.
What colors were the parents?
Does T.C. stand for anything?


----------

